# نسخة اكس بي بتعريفات الساتا عربي لمحبى الوندوز العربي



## عماد وجدى (11 يونيو 2010)

*اولا صور النسخة *











*ثانيا التحميل *

*الجز ء الاول *

*الجزء الثانى *

*الجز الثالث *


*الجزء الرابع*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 يونيو 2010)

*انا بفضل النسخه الانجلش

شكرا ليك عماد

وربنا يباركك​*


----------

